# How to Reorder WES FSWP report with upgrading ICAP service?



## Milstein (Sep 3, 2013)

Dear all, 

I got one big problem, I had applied for WES evaluation and was completed and I got previous report to me but NOW I want to use same evaluation to study in US and so I need to reorder the WES ICAP report which includes evaluation copy + certificated of my submitted transcripts to be sent to US University from WES to get admission asap. 
I had contacted WES but they only says go to site and order ICAP and add your University as reciepent but HOW? But my big headache since 2 weeks is I am unable to login in Reorder box all time it says : "We're sorry, but your information does not match any applications in our records. Please check and try again. "
Please see the attachment what I am seeing: 


What might be the solution with this or am I doing wrong way!! Any help to reorder now a ICAP service using my old report of FSWP? 

Help me please! sad and depressed


----------

